#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  А глаз как у орла

## Дмитрон

"Фактором отрицательного воздействия на зрение являются также длительные разговоры по мобильному телефону. Возрастает риск развития катаракты. Даже после 15-минутного разговора по сотовому телефону поверхность головного мозга нагревается на 0,1 градуса. Если мозг имеет развитую систему кровообращения, которая в том числе и охлаждает мозг, то хрусталик такой сети не имеет. Отрицательное воздействие увеличивается при разговоре в закрытом помещении.
К другому повседневному фактору влияния на зрение относится питание. Например, гречка содержит вещества, предотвращающие возрастную дегенерацию тканей глаза. Различные катехины, содержащиеся в зеленом чае, улучшают зрение и защищают глаза от болезней. В некоторых глазных отделах эти вещества-антиоксиданты сохраняются в течение 20 часов. Однако чрезмерное употребление зеленого чая может привести к заболеваниям печени и почек, поэтому будет вполне достаточно двух чашек зеленого чая в день.
Рыбий жир и нерафинированное растительное масло — главные компоненты клеток мозга, нервов и глазных тканей. Не зря народная мудрость гласит: рыбий жир надо пить в месяцы с буквой «Р» (январь, февраль и т. д.). Полезен для зрения и прием препарата «омега-3», получаемого из семян льна и рыбьего жира. По своему составу льняное масло похоже на жир океанических рыб. «Омега-3» — это лосось, сардины, сельдь, анчоусы, тунец, скумбрия и другая рыба, обитающая в холодных водах, грецкие орехи и масло из них, льняные семена и льняное масло, а также рапсовое и горчичное масло.
В день человеку необходимо получать 5 грамм жизненно важной линолевой кислоты, необходимой также для регенерации нейронов, зрительных нервов и сетчатки. Например, стакан молока содержит 0,2 г линолевой кислоты, яйцо — 0,4 г, стаканчик мороженого — 0,7 г, растительное масло (одна столовая ложка) — 9,8 г (!). Столовая ложка льняного масла содержит 8,5 г линолевой кислоты, а оливковое масло только 0,1 г. Дефицит в организме линолевой кислоты проявляется растрескиванием и шелушением ногтей. Нельзя пить растительное масло натощак! В этом случае может наступить жировое перерождение печени, а также пострадать желудок и почки. Кроме того, это может привести к острому холециститу и в дальнейшем к перитониту. Достаточно заправлять растительным маслом салаты.
Причиной «куриной слепоты» (гемералопии) являются не только различные заболевания зрительно-нервного аппарата или причины наследственного характера, но и недостаток провитамина «А» (каротина). Первичным признаком дефицита провитамина «А» является появление перед глазами белых пятен. При серьезной нехватке провитамина «А» может развиться практически полная слепота. Провитамин «А» считается самым главным «глазным» витамином. Он участвует в обмене зрительного пигмента родопсина в сетчатке, обеспечивая адаптацию глаза к пониженной освещенности. Важнейшие источники каротина: перец красный, морковь красная, щавель, лук зеленый, помидоры красные, абрикосы. В красной моркови каротина в 9 раз больше, чем в желтой, а в красном перце каротина в 50 раз больше, чем в зеленом перце. Провитамин «А» (каротин) усваивается в жирной среде. Поэтому, например, салат из моркови рекомендуется приготовлять с маслом или сметаной. Бета-каротин организм может получать только из вареной моркови. Однако надо помнить, что каротин в сочетании с никотином образует сильный канцероген.


Благотворно действует на зрение прием витамина «Е», который еще называют «элексиром молодости». Много витамина «Е» содержится в листовых овощах, зеленом горошке, листьях сельдерея, крапиве, мяте, нерафинированном растительном масле, животных жирах, молочных продуктах, лесных орехах, миндале, абрикосах, яичных желтках. Острота зрения улучшается при употреблении в пищу проросших зерен пшеницы даже раз в неделю. В половине стакана тыквенных семечек содержится суточная норма витамина «Е». Наш организм предпочитает натуральный витамин «Е» синтетическому. Но всем необходимо соблюдать разумную достаточность. Избыток витамина «Е» вызывает атрофию костной ткани, повышает риск простаты, также усиливает эффект препаратов, разжижающих кровь.
Важную роль для улучшения зрения играет селен (например, в сетчатке глаза орла содержится селена в 100 раз больше, чем в сетчатке глаза человека). Дефицит селена повышает риск глаукомы и катаракты. Селен содержится в чесноке, спарже, луке, пивных дрожжах, орехах (грецких и кешью), горохе, зерне, морепродуктах, кабачках, патиссонах, сельдерее, грибах и мясе. Особенно много селена в бразильском орехе, около 0,02 мг в каждом орешке. Другими орехами, также богатыми селеном, являются орехи кешью, в 100 граммах которых содержится около 0,065 мг элемента. Орехи кешью в своем природном состоянии содержат ядовитое масло, поэтому их необходимо обжаривать. Много селена содержится в листьях черной смородины. В свином сале селена столько же, как и в чесноке (0,2–0,4 мг/100 г). Много селена в кокосах (0,81 мг/100 г), фисташках (0,45 мг/100 г). Активность селена повышается в присутствии витамина «Е». Надо учитывать, что избыток селена в организме придает человеку отталкивающий запах и делает его дыхание крайне отвратительным. Пять граммов селена, принятые за один раз, могут привести к серьезным медицинским проблемам. Оптимальная дневная норма селена составляет 0,2 мг. Признак недостатка селена — розовые пятна на руках и лице.
Большое значение для остроты зрения в сумерках имеет цинк, с помощью которого происходит быстрое усвоение провитамина «А». Цинк нельзя принимать вместе с селеном, так как два этих элемента взаимно исключают друг друга. Больше всего цинка в красном мясе, а также в печени, сыре, креветках, бобовых, орехах, семечках тыквы и подсолнечника, бананах, винограде, апельсинах, грушах, помидорах, имбире, луке, грибах, в пшеничных отрубях, проросшей пшенице, и в ягодах: чернике, малине, черемухе. Все виды лука богаты цинком. Много цинка в молодых листьях березы, которые можно заваривать как чай. Абсолютный чемпион по содержанию цинка — устрицы. Самый очевидный признак дефицита цинка — белые пятна на ногтях.
Отдельного внимания заслуживают растительные препараты. Часто применяемая настойка элеутерококка, не только повышает умственную работоспособность и уменьшает утомляемость при физических нагрузках, но и улучшает зрение и слух. Однако настойка не рекомендуется при острых инфекционных заболеваниях и противопоказана при ряде сердечно-сусудистых заболеваний, лихорадочных состояниях и состояниях нервно-психического возбуждения.


Поддержать остроту зрения и помочь защитить глаза от болезней, связанных с возрастными изменениями, поможет шпинат. Содержание каротина в нем как и в моркови. Всего полчашки шпината обеспечит дневную норму провитамина «А». Но при проблемах с почками или подагре лучше от него отказаться, так как он содержит много щавелевой кислоты.
Стакан гранатового сока хорошо поможет при «куриной слепоте». Нормальному синтезу родопсина (особо светочувствительного пигмента) помогают антоцианы, содержащиеся в гранатовом соке. Помимо прочего родопсин нормализует питание глазных тканей и происходящий в них обмен веществ. Он же подавляет фермент альдозоредуктазу, из-за которого мутнеет хрусталик глаза.
Косточки винограда содержат флавоноиды и олигомерические проантоцианиды (ОПЦ). Это — сильнейший антиоксидант, в 20 раз сильнее витамина «С». ОПЦ помогают улучшить зрение. Достаточно ежедневно употреблять 10 виноградных косточек (можно из изюма), хорошо разжевав их, чтобы получить суточную норму антиоксидантов.
В замороженных ягодах черники содержится в 5 раз больше антиоксидантов, чем в свежих ягодах. Регулярное потребление черники позволяет укрепить мелкие кровеносные сосуды — капилляры, в т. ч. и капилляры сетчатки.
Миндальные орехи очень полезны при нарушениях зрения. Но не более 5 шт. в день, так как миндаль — это не орех, а косточковый плод, содержащий ядовитое вещество амигдалин.
Шафран также поможет сохранить зрение. Его биологически активные вещества укрепляют клетки сетчатки глаза и предупреждают атрофию глазных мышц.
Для глаз полезны темные ягоды: черная смородина, ирга, чернослив (не более 3 шт. в день), темный виноград или изюм. Свежий сок петрушки (в чистом виде принимать не более 30–60 г) эффективен при заболеваниях глаз и системы зрительного нерва. Хорошо влияет на зрение топинамбур.
Любые стимуляторы разрушают мозг (зрительную зону мозга в частности), в том числе никотин и алкоголь. Курение приводит к ослаблению зрения, может стать причиной слепоты и катаракты. При взаимодействии с никотином витамин «Е» сам переходит в токсичную форму. Алкоголь понижает остроту зрения и снижает запасы цинка в организме.
Сегодня пищевой рынок перенасыщен продуктами с многочисленными пищевыми добавками, что также не проходит для зрения бесследно. Пищевая химическая добавка аспартам (Е951), которая слаще натурального сахара в 180 раз, пока не абсорбируется в организме полностью, вырабатывает в кишечнике формальдегид (формалин, муравьиный альдегид, метаноль) и метиловый спирт (метанол, или древесный спирт), которые вызывают поражения глазного нерва и сетчатки, способные привести к слепоте. Нейротоксические последствия воздействия формальдегида и метилового спирта на организм накапливаются! Поражения клеток мозга и глазного нерва метиловым спиртом и формальдегидом необратимы. Аспартам содержат практически все безалкогольные напитки и жевательные резинки. Ароматизированная пищевая добавка глутамат натрия не только пережигает нейроны мозга и разрушает миелиновый слой межнейронных соединений, но и играет большую роль в развитии особой глаукомы, при которой давление внутри глаза не увеличивается.


Отрицательное воздействие на зрение оказывает и прием некоторых медицинских препаратов. Например, ежедневный прием аспирина для профилактики болезней сердца чреват для пожилых людей потерей зрения. Возрастает риск возникновения «влажной» макулярной дегенерации, которая из-за ломкости сосудов приводит к потере центрального зрения. Прием стероидных препаратов в больших дозах стимулирует помутнение хрусталика. Также выделяются вещества, сходные по структуре со стероидными (половыми) гормонами человека, при сжигании ладана, сандала, мускуса и некоторых других веществ. Поэтому, например, находясь на церковной службе, необходимо дышать только через нос.
Хорошо стимулируют зрение ароматы розмарина, цитрусовых, герани. Исследования японских ученых показали, что за счет повышения концентрации внимания число ошибок программистов снижается на 20%, когда они вдыхают запах лаванды, на 33% — жасмина и на 54% — лимона! Надо помнить, что мужчинам аромат лаванды противопоказан из-за угрозы гормонального сбоя. В то же время существуют запахи, которые угнетают зрение — неприятные запахи гниющих растений.
Сегодня набирает популярность просмотр фильмов в режиме трехмерного изображения. Эффект трехмерного изображения (3 D) достигается благодаря тому, что каждый глаз рассматривает изображение самостоятельно через специальные очки. Нарушается принцип бинокулярности зрения: в жизни два глаза фокусируются на одном предмете. Даже при разовом просмотре стереофильма происходит насилие над зрением и возникает боль внутри головы. Эта легкая боль говорит о начале процесса разбалансирования осей зрения.
Среди особенностей зрительного восприятия необходимо обратить внимание на «слепое пятно». Это место на сетчатке, где зрительный нерв вступает в глазное яблоко и еще не разделяется на мелкие разветвления, снабженные элементами, чувствительными к свету, поэтому изображение, попавшее на слепое пятно, исчезает из поля зрения. Площадь пятна значительна — 4 мм2. Например, при рассмотрении дома одним глазом с расстояния 10 м из-за слепого пятна не видно части фасада с поперечником 1 м. Обычно мы не замечаем «черной дыры» в поле нашего зрения вследствие долговременной привычки, так как наше воображение автоматически заполняет этот пробел подробностями окружающего фона. Кроме того, оба слепых пятна отвечают различным участкам зрения каждого глаза, так что при бинокулярном зрении не бывает пробела в их общем поле зрения. Но если быстро бросить взгляд в сторону, посмотрев фактически одним глазом, то можно не заметить объект. Например, это является частой причиной автомобильных аварий на перекрестках.

Рассмотрим некоторые практические упражнения и рекомендации по улучшению зрения для глаз и зрительной зоны мозга.
Для глаз:
1. Вращение кулаками вытянутых в стороны рук, стоя, активизирует мышцы, связанные с глазами и, расслабляя руки, плечи и шею, улучшает мозговое кровообращение.
2. Сжать один глаз с максимально возможным усилием, моргнуть другим глазом. Повторите несколько раз. Улучшается кровообращение, стимулируются слезные железы и успокаиваются глаза.
3. На выдохе сжимать указательным и большим пальцем переносицу в самом ее узком месте. На вдохе ослаблять нажим. Повторить несколько раз. Этот прием хорошо снимает усталость с глаз.
4. Если болят глаза от перегрузки, то массировать подушечки больших пальцев ног.
5. Находясь на природе, стараться как можно дольше смотреть на отдаленные объекты.
6. Для укрепления глазных мышц рекомендуется смотреть вверх, вниз, в стороны, «рисовать» различные фигуры (в воздухе, на стене).
7. Особенно резкие сдвиги в световой чувствительности глаза наблюдаются при более или менее длительном представлении светящихся предметов и темноты. Расширение зрачков происходит и при воображении маленького предмета. Эти упражнения тренируют тонус глазных мышц. Однако при глаукоме следует по мере возможности избегать чередования представлений света и темноты.
8. Хорошо снимает усталость, если большие пальца поставить вертикально с боков нижней челюсти (под ушами) и на выдохе нажимать на челюсть вперед вверх под 45°. Повторить несколько раз.
9. Массаж для глаз: одновременно массируем два глазных яблока кончиками указательных и средних пальцев — до ста круговых движений. Это поддерживает кровеносные сосуды глаз.
10. При закрытых глазах выполнить вращения глазных яблок в одну, а затем в другую сторону. Зажмуриться и резко открыть глаза. Повторить несколько раз.
11. Положить ладонь на глаз. Круговым движением ладони массировать окологлазную зону. Затем другой ладонью массировать другой глаз.
12. Два раза быстро моргнуть, потом сильно зажмуриться (повторить 10–15 раз).
13. Теплыми и прямыми ладонями «прогладить» глаза снизу вверх (5 раз), затем слегка надавить на них ладонями (2 раза). Повторить 5 раз. При этом снижается пульс на 10–20 ударов.
14. «Нарисовать» глазами в воздухе большой прямоугольник. Поморгать несколько раз. «Нарисовать» прямоугольник в другую сторону. Поморгать. Повторить 5–7 раз.
15. На оконном стекле, на уровне глаз, закрепить черный кружок. Смотреть на кружок, потом переводить взгляд за стекло, вдаль. Повторить несколько раз. В течение дня сделать несколько серий.
16. Чтобы снять напряжение глаз, полезно быстро поморгать, а затем прикрыть глаза ладонями (середину ладони положить на глаз, а пальцы — на лоб). Перед тем как прикрыть глаза ладонями, надо интенсивно ладони разогреть, а затем на несколько минут положить их на закрытые глаза. Дышать по схеме: быстрый вдох через нос — задержка дыхания — медленный выдох через рот. Такое дыхание расширяет сосуды и увеличивает кровоток в головном мозге.
17. Придя домой с улицы, рекомендуется промывать глаза кипяченой водой; это позволит избежать негативного воздействия на них грязи, пыли, выхлопных газов и прочих экологически неблагоприятных факторов.
18. Периодически раз в две недели необходимо делать ванночки для глаз из свежезаваренного чая (лучше зеленого). Налить в 2 рюмки теплый слабозаваренный чай. Приложить открытый глаз к поверхности жидкости так, чтобы глазное яблоко окунулось в нее, и несколько раз поморгать. Затем «искупать» второй глаз.
19. Сконцентрировать зрение на кончике карандаша. Передвинуть карандаш вперед на вытянутую руку, потом переместить карандаш назад, на расстояние 15–20 см от глаз. Повторить это упражнение 10–15 раз, 5 подходов в течение дня. Небольшие болевые ощущения будут означать, что мышцы, которые изменяют форму хрусталика, активизируются и укрепляются.
20. Мягко пощипать и погладить брови от переносицы к вискам. Подушечками указательных пальцев кругообразно растереть внутренние, а затем наружные, углы двух глаз одновременно, по часовой стрелке и против. Затем этими же пальцами погладить верхние и нижние веки от переносицы к вискам, не сдвигая кожу вокруг глаз.
21. Расфокусировать зрение, расслабить мышцы лица и посмотреть вдаль. На выдохе посмотреть на кончик носа и задержать взгляд на несколько секунд. Затем резко расслабиться. Повторить 2–3 раза.
22. Лежа на спине, отставить прямую правую руку в сторону. Ладони сжать в кулаки, большие пальцы внутри. Сделать вдох. На выдохе вращать кулак вовнутрь и наружу, вытягивая правую руку еще дальше в сторону, затем расслабиться. Повторить это движение, постепенно поднимая руку вверх вдоль тела. Поменять руку и повторить упражнение.
23. Народный рецепт улучшения зрения.
— 1-й день. Налить в тазик холодной воды, наклониться и опустить лицо на 10–15 секунд в воду и открыть глаза. Повторить через 30 секунд. Повторить 10 раз.
— 2-й день. Чередовать воду комнатной температуры с холодной. В тазик с комнатной водой налить стакан охлажденного настоя укропа (заварить как чай и дать настояться). Но всегда заканчивать процедуру холодной водой. Все делается сидя, а тазики находятся на столе, чтобы не напрягаться. Делать водные процедуры нужно не менее 10 дней. Потом несколько дней перерыв, и все повторить.
24. Для глаз полезны игры с мячом и плавание.
25. Сон снимает напряжение сетчатки глаз, для чего необходимо не менее 5 часов сна.

Упражнения для активизации зрительной зоны мозга:
1. Смотреть в течение минуты на полоску цветной бумаги, затем на белую стену и вновь на полоску цветной бумаги, но уже другого цвета.
2. Хорошо развивать зрение простым рассматриванием полосок цветной бумаги, а затем мысленное представление каждого из этих цветов с закрытыми глазами в течение 3 минут. Мозг не отличает реальные картины от воображаемых. Освоив мысленное представление различных цветов, вызывая при закрытых глазах «экран» того или иного цвета, можно управлять своим психическим состоянием.
3. Мысленное представление с закрытыми глазами различных геометрических фигур разных цветов и размеров.
4. Энергичным массажем разогреть ладони. Чем они будут теплее, тем будет лучше. Так как зрительная информация, воспринимаемая левым глазом, обрабатывается в правой части затылочной зрительной зоны мозга, а информация от правого глаза — левой частью зрительной зоны, то и расположить ладони соответствующим образом: поместить над правой зрительной зоной центр правой ладони (на расстоянии 15–20 см), а левую ладонь расположить на левом глазу. Глаза закрыть, в этом случае частоты ладоней и альфа-ритма головного мозга будут почти совпадать. Но если упражнение делать, войдя в состояние полного бессмыслия (медитация), т. е. когда мозг начинает работать на тета-частоте (так называемой «частоте биологического интеллекта» в 5 Гц), то эффект будет выше. Одновременно с вдохом отвести левую ладонь вперед, а правую ладонь приблизить к правой зрительной зоне. На выдохе левую ладонь приблизить к левому глазу, а правую ладонь отвести назад. Повторить упражнение 7–10 раз. Затем поменять руки и места наложения ладоней. При правильном выполнении упражнения возникают ощущения пощипывания или покалывания в глазах. Упражнение направлено на развитие сосудистой, мышечной и энергетической систем зрительных анализаторов, способствует восстановлению зрения.
Существует и другой прием. Разогреть ладони и сложить пальцы щепоткой. Вплотную приблизить пальцы к закрытым глазам. Как только почувствуются легкие «иголочки» в глазах, медленно отвести пальцы от глаз, пока не прекратится ощущение покалывания. Открыть ладони, медленно приблизить их и приложить к глазам серединой ладони (пальцы на лбу). Немного подержать, а затем опять собрать пальцы в щепотку и все повторить еще несколько раз. Заканчивать упражнение наложением ладоней на глаза. Даже простое наложение ладоней, по 15 минут ежедневно, эффективно сказывается на восстановлении зрительной функции.


Точечный массаж для улучшения зрения:
1. Точка в центре между бровей, у корня носа — устраняет некоторые проблемы со зрением, снимает усталость глаз. 
2. Точка в небольшой выемке, на внешнем, нижнем крае орбитальной кости — используется при расстройствах психики, исцеляет глаза. 
3. Точки в небольших впадинах за ушами, примерно по центру ушей — активизируют зрительную зону мозга. 
4. Хорошо активизирует зрительные зоны мозга массаж точки на середине носа, где кончается кость и начинается мочка носа. 
5. Точка непосредственно над серединой брови, на лобной кости — лечит глаза и активизирует внимание. Если, например, одолевает сонливость за рулем — нажать в течение нескольких секунд на эту точку. 
6. Точка в лобном углу волосистой части головы, на 1,5 см внутрь от линии роста волос, т. е. на месте соединения лобной и височной костей — помогает при утомлении глаз. 
7. Для улучшения работы зрительной зоны коры головного мозга, воздействовать на две глазные точки, расположенные во впадинах затылочного бугра, с двух сторон над основанием черепа по средней линии.


Александр ЛИТВИНОВ"

http://bratishka.ru/archiv/2013/07/2013_7_10.php

----------


## Дмитрон

От бы глаза всегда хорошие были.

----------

